# Mahogany roast jampit



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried Coffee Compass offering Mahogany Roast Jampit ?? Sounds very good, thinking of trying it


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just gone through a bag and I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed it. Got an initial chocolate hit and some citrus in the aftertaste when using a slightly cooler temp. I also found it really forgiving as I typically drink shots that haven't been dialled in properly mainly because I don't want to waste coffee.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

stub24 said:


> Just gone through a bag and I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed it. Got an initial chocolate hit and some citrus in the aftertaste when using a slightly cooler temp. I also found it really forgiving as I typically drink shots that haven't been dialled in properly mainly because I don't want to waste coffee.


Have you tried their other Jampit offering ??


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Has anyone tried Coffee Compass offering Mahogany Roast Jampit ?? Sounds very good, thinking of trying it


See the DSOL Coffee Compass thread - I'm pretty sure they are the same beans.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you like dark roasted these are excellent.

They are the same as the last DSOL Beans which proved so popular Compass Coffee added them to their usual offerings on their Website.


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Have you tried their other Jampit offering ??


Nope this was my first order from Coffee Compass, And I must say that I was very happy with their service and delivery so have ordered some of their Yig.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive just opened the first bag of their 'standard' Jampit offering and it is a really good coffee

It has all of the mouthfeel of the mahogany roast without as much of the roastiness (is that a word ?). Saying that, it isnt a light roast.

No harshness and a lingering coffee flavour in the mouth. I didnt think too much about the flavours in the coffee but will give that a go and report back tomorrow


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Should have some Jampit and Mahogany J/Pit tomorrow also some Old Brown Java:good:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Should have some Jampit and Mahogany J/Pit tomorrow also some Old Brown Java:good:


Your are the dark lord .........!!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Your are the dark lord .........!!!!!!

is that northern speak boots


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Your are the dark lord .........!!!!!!
> 
> is that northern speak boots


What did he say Chap? I can't understand a word he says.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I know for someone as prolific on here as he is, he really should learn english!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I know for someone as prolific on here as he is, he really should learn english!!!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe he means you aren't supposed to mention the dark lord's name?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Daren said:


> What did he say Chap? I can't understand a word he says.


I understand more from my In Laws Sicilian dialect tounge, than from Northern folk


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

There again, My northern work mate says he cant understand a word us west country folk say. Like listening to The dog handler copper in Hot Fuzz.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> There again, My northern work mate says he cant understand a word us west country folk say. Like listening to The dog handler copper in Hot Fuzz.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

lol, yep! thats what he says we sound like


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Your are the dark lord .........!!!!!!
> 
> is that northern speak boots


NAH thats pidgin Lancaster


----------

